# Different coffee.... Unable to get a shot..... Why?



## Paulmgreen (Nov 16, 2013)

Up to now have used Lavazza and Illy espresso in my gaggia Classic....... a while ago I used a darker roast Illy... the black one but I struggled to get the machine to pull through it... i came to the conclusion it was too fine ground ( novice barista!) I ended up just mixing it in with Lavazza to use it up, and didn't think too much more about it

Now I have just bought some new coffee on a subscription, and the water just doesnt go through it so I can't pull a shot!?? Whats going on? Is my machine not producing enough pressure? I can't imagine I've tamped it too much ... did same as I always do?

Any advice or tests I could do?


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Quick fire questions here...have you got a grinder? What beans are you using?

Different beans will need to be 'dialled in' on your grinder. This means finding the right spot on your grinder for that bean to achieve the shot you are after. You may not have changed your tamping pressure, the new beans your using may just need to be ground courser.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Also do you weigh the amount of coffee you are putting in?


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Paul!

Is this coffee pre ground? And as for pressure it seems unlikely to be too low. Are you using the original pressurized baskets?

You could be tamping too hard; how hard is it?

Does the machine not put any water at all through the coffee?

What is the flow like without the portafilter in? Wondering if your shower plate is clogged?


----------



## Paulmgreen (Nov 16, 2013)

oracleoftruth said:


> Hi Paul!
> 
> Is this coffee pre ground? And as for pressure it seems unlikely to be too low. Are you using the original pressurized baskets?
> 
> ...


yes... Coffee is preground .... Used exactly same amount and tamping pressure as I have done with other preground coffee . The machine seems to labour trying to produce a shot, and I get about 5mm of coffee! If I replace with my old coffee then it's fine! I don't get why it is so different! .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Paulmgreen said:


> yes... Coffee is preground .... Used exactly same amount and tamping pressure as I have done with other preground coffee . The machine seems to labour trying to produce a shot, and I get about 5mm of coffee! If I replace with my old coffee then it's fine! I don't get why it is so different! .


Really need to get a grinder so you can dial in the grind to suit your machine. Different bean varieties, bean freshness, degree of roast all affect how fine or coarse the grind needs to be (dose and output held constant). If your machine is labouring and only producing a dribble - grind is too fine.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

You'll notice a big difference in your coffee if you can grind your own to suit machine and bean. Also allows you to make a coffee as you like it. The recipe varies a lot based on grind and extraction time which changes through grind.

I'm still surprised that it choked the classic though and that this happened before.

I'd check the shower plate as an easy thing to do. In the middle of the place you put the portafilter is a screw that is easily removed. If you unscrew it the shower plate should drop off (if it is a bit gunked may be harder).

Good luck and if you need advice on a grinder this is a great forum to get it!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

ILLY and other shop bought coffee is ground to suit a variety of coffee makers, Mocha pots ,French press and esspresso.

It cannot be correct for all these methods and is a compromise. The coffee you have bought on subscription will be ground more precisely for Espresso I.e. considerably finer, you may well need to reduce the amount of coffee and reduce your tamping pressure.

Depending on how often you have used your M/ch AND how often you have deep cleaned it it could well need the head cleaning as mentioned earlier.

Keep persevering you will have good coffee.


----------

